# Gibraltar



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone visited Gibraltar?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Has anyone visited Gibraltar?


Gib is ok for a quick visit, especillay going up to St. Michaels caves, with the fantastic acoustics and the stalagmite and stalagtites etc. 
I would not want to spend much time there though as it is grubby and run down.
We used to go there quite often when my sister lived close to it in Spain for shopping.
If you go up to the Caves be on the look out for the Barbary apes up there. They are very cheeky and can turn nasty if you dont let them have what they want out of your bag


Veronica


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Veronica

Planning on staying for 3 nights, so a short visit. We plan on staying at the Rock Hotel.
This was recommended by a friend who has lived for a long time in Gibraltar. Now livng in Spain 5 kms away as he has retired.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Siobhan,

There is a very vicious breed of monkey called "the gurkle" that lives on the rock of Gibraltar. Make sure when staying at the rock hotel to lock your bedroom window at night. "They steal everything, and you could end up looking like a black eyed susan !


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Siobhan,
> 
> There is a very vicious breed of monkey called "the gurkle" that lives on the rock of Gibraltar. Make sure when staying at the rock hotel to lock your bedroom window at night. "They steal everything, and you could end up looking like a black eyed susan !


Thanks for the advice P will keep my eyes open and windows closed


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been to Gibraltar too, but one day was enough to see most things before we moved on. we just called in on our travels as we had not been to the uk for a long time and needed a little uk fix......


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Must admit that I did think that 3 nights might be overcooking it. But it's a long drive there for just one day


----------

